# Custom Guitar Picks



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get custom guitar picks done. I've searched online but all I have come up with are those that charge like $30USD for a 100 picks. I'm not looking for anything fancy. The picks I use are just the over the counter picks that Steve's Music sells for $2.99 for a pack of 50. These are the ones I am looking for. The folks here at Steve's in Ottawa don't have a clue who supplies them. 

Any suggestions from anyone? 

Thanks!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

steve's sells picks at $3 for a pack of 50??!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The 2 times I've bought guitars over at Steve's I came away with a half a sandwich bag of picks each time. Check em out. 

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.html?lang=en-us&target=d15.html


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, i know that when I bought me LP-100 they threw in like 50 of their picks...too bad i play jazz III though, they're like $1 each.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get custom guitar picks done. I've searched online but all I have come up with are those that charge like $30USD for a 100 picks. I'm not looking for anything fancy. The picks I use are just the over the counter picks that Steve's Music sells for $2.99 for a pack of 50. These are the ones I am looking for. The folks here at Steve's in Ottawa don't have a clue who supplies them.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


For $2.99 / 50, I assume you're talking about picks imprinted with the store's logo.


If you want actual custom pics like these, $30 for 100 pics is reasonable and well worth it.

I go through a few bags a year. They make cool promo items after they're pooched.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

pooched???


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> pooched???



pooched = worn out = euchered = totalled


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> For $2.99 / 50, I assume you're talking about picks imprinted with the store's logo.
> 
> 
> If you want actual custom pics like these, $30 for 100 pics is reasonable and well worth it.
> ...


Yes the picks that have their store logo in it. I've already asked them here in Ottawa but they don't know who their supplier is (They must order them from Montreal which I think is the main store). Actually the reason I'm asking is coz we want to use it as a "promo item". Like you said they are cool promo items. So if I can get it cheap I'll go for it.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

When I bought my EBMM EVH from the Ottawa store in '92 Kevin filled the accessory compartment with those picks. I used them for years. I still have a few kicking around.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Holy cow! You are pretty cheap Chito! $30 bucks for 100 custom picks?
Take it while you can get it. You know these guys have to make a custom die and there is some labour involved in setting up the die and pad printing the picks. Probably about 3 bucks profit in their wallet at best. 

Get with the real world!

Sorry guys and gals for sounding rude....I'm in manufacturing myself, and I can't stand it when people want something for nothing.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Get with the real world!
> 
> Sorry guys and gals for sounding rude....I'm in manufacturing myself, and I can't stand it when people want something for nothing.


Where did I say that? Here I am asking for advice and suggestions and I get told that I want "something for nothing"? I wouldn't have asked if I knew how much it really costs and what it takes to make them. My basis for comparison is $3.00 for 50. Did I say $30 was TOO MUCH? If you think $30 for 100 is reasonable then say it. You don't have to be rude about it you know.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Chito said:


> Where did I say that? Here I am asking for advice and suggestions and I get told that I want "something for nothing"? I wouldn't have asked if I knew how much it really costs and what it takes to make them. My basis for comparison is $3.00 for 50. Did I say $30 was TOO MUCH? If you think $30 for 100 is reasonable then say it. You don't have to be rude about it you know.


Well.... at least I admitted I was rude. And now I will appologize for being rude. I had a bad day at work with customer threatening to pull out his work because he said I was too expensive. Sorry man, I took it out on you! 
Please accept my appologee.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Well.... at least I admitted I was rude. And now I will appologize for being rude. I had a bad day at work with customer threatening to pull out his work because he said I was too expensive. Sorry man, I took it out on you!
> Please accept my appologee.


No problem. Apology accepted. 

Now where did I see that $30/100 deal...


----------



## guitar_picks (Sep 2, 2011)

http://v-picks.com is one of the companies you can go to for custom guitar picks that don't cost so much. Besides, the picks made here are recognized as superior in quality and will surely amaze you.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

guitar_picks said:


> V-Picks Guitar Pick, Electric & Acoustic Guitar Picks is one of the companies you can go to for custom guitar picks that don't cost so much. Besides, the picks made here are recognized as superior in quality and will surely amaze you.


Way to revive a 5 year old thread to plug your company 

If you want to stay local, check out uglydog. GC runs a banner ad for them I think.


----------

